
Health Insurance Costs Surpass $20k Per Year, Hitting a Record - gshakir
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-09-25/why-is-health-insurance-so-expensive-20-000-a-year-for-coverage
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21073443](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21073443).

------
neonate
[https://outline.com/ybpAuv](https://outline.com/ybpAuv)

